

Anyone knows a good Book Suggestion tool? - anubhavgupta89

I like to read business related biographies and studies. Also I want to learn about investing and stuff. But searching for relevant books has become a nightmare. I have been to brick and mortar book stores as well as ecommerce sites. They have so many books I dont know which to pick. Does anyone know a good tool that i can use for book suggestions??
======
sixtofour
<http://www.librarything.com/>

<http://www.goodreads.com/>

<http://www.investopedia.com/>

Google Business Biography: <http://www.google.com/search?q=business+biography>

Amazon Business: [http://www.amazon.com/Business-Investing-
Books/b/ref=bhp_bb0...](http://www.amazon.com/Business-Investing-
Books/b/ref=bhp_bb0309A_businv2_A?ie=UTF8&node=3&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=0JT886NKKKQFW1H7M2SS&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1299531322&pf_rd_i=283155)

Amazon Business Biography:
[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D3&fiel...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D3&field-
keywords=biography&x=0&y=0)

Amazon Business & Investing › Biography & History
[http://www.amazon.com/Biographies-Primers-Business-
Investing...](http://www.amazon.com/Biographies-Primers-Business-Investing-
Books/b/ref=bw_ab_3_1?ie=UTF8&node=2538&pf_rd_p=236877501&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=3&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1S2R811VZ2XPJFNPXTMD)

How The US Securities Industry Works: [http://www.amazon.com/U-S-Securities-
Industry-Works-Second/d...](http://www.amazon.com/U-S-Securities-Industry-
Works-Second/dp/0966917863)

After The Trade Is Made: [http://www.amazon.com/After-Trade-Made-Processing-
Transactio...](http://www.amazon.com/After-Trade-Made-Processing-
Transactions/dp/0131776010)

------
mikecane
This is one of the few email services I get and actually use:
<http://anynewbooks.com/>

Every week brings at least one interesting book.

------
zoowar
<http://www.indiebound.org/indie-bestsellers>

------
ScottWhigham
Right or wrong, I go with Amazon's "People who bought this book also looked
at"

